
I can preview blocked website after pasting it in Facebook any similar fix? - Salamat
Censorship of website does not mean you can not preview a news story, I use facebook to preview blocked website after pasting (not full posting)  any similar fix for blocked websites where a bigger preview is possible to read more than the first paragraph?
======
codepeach
this will take a url and convert the entire page's contents into an image:
[https://web-capture.net](https://web-capture.net)

------
frgtpsswrdlame
outline.com

------
8373zjsi
There was a Show HN recently about a search engine[1] that displayed previews.
That might be useful here.

[1] peekier.com

